

My 1-yo. son and I are at MIT today, what should we do/see? - lupatus

I have 4 free hours starting at 12 PM EST and am travelling on foot.
======
robdoherty2
Go to the MIT museum! It's small enough to see in a few hours, and it's got
robots! <http://web.mit.edu/museum/>

------
Turing_Machine
You'll probably see _something_ interesting if you wander through the new
Media Lab building, though it's difficult to predict what. :-)

------
pnathan
I'm told there's a Lisp machine in a museum somewhere on campus. _I_ 'd find
that interesting.

